# International Moving Companies - NZ to the UK



## Peter123abc (Jul 17, 2017)

We are relocating from NZ to the UK and are trying to find a good moving company. Have heard some terrible things about Crown, and were not impressed with Pickfords. Everything we own will be in their care! Any recommendations would be great! Thank you.


----------

